# Sweet BBQ sauce



## jmedic25 (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone have a really good sweet bbq sauce recipe.  I have not found a good one yet.  I like the Sonny's sweet sauce and the Sweet baby rays. Anyone break them down yet??


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 24, 2008)

I seem to recall that there was a thread that broke down sweet baby ray's honey bbq sauce.  I am a huge fan of sweet baby ray's!  Good stuff.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 24, 2008)

I made this one up ( and actually kept track of what i was addin in the pot) from a couple different ones that i liked and been makin it ever since... kinda sweet....:

*Busted Luck BarBQue Sauce*
*1 Â¾ cup ketchup*
*Â½ cup molasses*
*Â½ cup brown sugar*
*3 TBS Worcestershire *
*3 TBS lemon juice*
*3 cloves fresh garlic minced*
*1 TBS chipotle Tabasco*
*1 tsp Horseradish*
*1 TBS Old Bay*
*1 TBS Black pepper Course ground*
*1 tsp chili powder*

*Mix all ingredients in sauce pan. Bring to slight simmer, stirring often. *

*I usually store in Tupperware bottle or squeeze bottle.*

*Enjoy.*


----------



## big tex (Jan 24, 2008)

I have actually this sauce it is great if you put it on Ribs dont expect to have leftovers.


----------



## azqer (Jan 26, 2008)

Jeffs naked sauce if you doctor it correct can be sweet. just leave out the hot stuff.


----------



## podevil (Jan 26, 2008)

I have done just what you suggest here...Always good to experiment! Jeff's rub and sauce are the best!
Podevil


----------



## smokewatcher (Jan 26, 2008)

Try this one, it taste great. Can't remember where I got it though.
==============================
Big T's Maple Bourbon Barbecue Sauce

1/4 cup butter

1 tablespoon canola oil

2 1/2 cups medium onions, finely diced

1 1/4 cups apple cider vinegar

3/4 cup molasses

1 1/4 cups Canadian maple syrup

1/2 cup Jim Beam White Label bourbon

1 1/2 cups ketchup

1 1/4 cups orange juice

1/4 cup Worcestershire

1 1/4 teaspoons black pepper

3 teaspoons salt

Melt butter in a large saucepan, and add in the oil. Saute the onions until they're translucent. Add the vinegar, molasses, and maple syrup and stir until dissolved, then add the rest of the ingredients. Stir over medium heat until all ingredients are well blended, and bring to a boil.  Then, lower the heat and simmer for 30 minutes.


----------



## fritz (Jan 26, 2008)

I really don't make my own bbq sauce anymore, getting lazy I guess. For a sweet sauce I usually use a 5 to 1 mixture of KC masterpiece and honey with dry mustard to taste. I have also carmelized some sweet onions and thrown that into the pot too. Good stuff!


----------



## 3montes (Jan 26, 2008)

Made my first batch of Jeffs bbq sauce a liitle while back. Followed the recipe to the "T". Excellent stuff. Next time I am going to cut back on the black pepper just a bit and a bit more brown sugar to sweeten it just a bit. I loved it the way it was but had a few comments on the heavy black pepper.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm lazy on that call, I just buy Swet Baby Ray's 12 bottles at a time whenever it's on sale. Great tasting sauce.


----------



## welder (Jan 26, 2008)

Sweetbabt Ray and Cattleman for me if I use a sauce.


----------



## garyt (Jan 26, 2008)

Next time I see Larry Raymond I will have to tell him how much his sauce is appreciated here. aka Sweet baby rays


----------



## fred420 (Jan 27, 2008)

if you see STUBB'S or any of the DINOSAUR sauces they are excellent...


----------



## flash (Jan 27, 2008)

agree, although I leave the heat in too. Kinda a sweet/hot which is good.
It is the one I consider my sweet sauce. One of my favorite 3.


----------



## scotty da q (Jan 27, 2008)

A nice ingredient to add sweetness is Welches grape, apple, blueberry juice concentrate. I won 6th place in a sauce contest by adding that.

:Edit:  A nice prepared SUPER SWEET  n thick sauce is Blues Hog Original.  Great on Pulled Pork since most _judges_ have a sweet tooth.





http://www.blueshog.com/website/main.html


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 27, 2008)

If you ask me, I'm hooked on Jeff's sauce, just cut back a little on the heat. It's plenty sweet for me. And no I'm not sucking up. (ok just a little, the guy's done a lot for me)


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 28, 2008)

Tell him to give us the recipe!  Or at least a free bottle for the promotion!  I think that his sauce is wonderul.


----------

